# Cinesamples voxos update!



## Cinesamples (Nov 17, 2014)

VOXOS owners! It's finally done! It will be in your user areas starting next week. In the meantime, here is the walkthrough video of What's New in VOXOS 2.

VOXOS 2 is our Virtual Choirs library, and has been completely revamped from the ground up. Re-mixed, re-scripted and re-denoised.

Some notable new features:

1) All new FFF dynamic for the Phrase Builder
2) You can now quantize your Phrase Builder performance!
3) All new Chords and Octaves patches
4) All new Solo Soprano patch
5) Various script enhancements and fixes

The library is a Kontakt Player library and works with the free Kontakt Player. The library will be available your the user area NEXT WEEK.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 17, 2014)

I've had a lot of good use out of Voxos since I got it, and now I feel like you've almost given me a whole new product too. Thank you 

Question: Will Voxos 2 install alongside Voxos, or will it overwrite it? Just wondering about opening legacy projects.....


----------



## RobertTewes (Nov 17, 2014)

The wait is almost over! Thanks so much for the time and love you have put into taking this library to the next level.

Can't wait for it to appear in my user download area! o=<


----------



## Cinesamples (Nov 17, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Mon Nov 17 said:


> I've had a lot of good use out of Voxos since I got it, and now I feel like you've almost given me a whole new product too. Thank you
> 
> Question: Will Voxos 2 install alongside Voxos, or will it overwrite it? Just wondering about opening legacy projects.....



You can install VOXOS 2 alongside it. We recommend that actually, so that you can make sure to play your old sequences back properly.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for all the improvements, and additions you offer in the new Voxos 2 update. 

Cheers,
Muzksculp


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Nov 17, 2014)

A great blessing upon your mighty spirits for this. Thank you!


----------



## Blakus (Nov 17, 2014)

Sounds great! Thanks for your work guys.


----------



## marcotronic (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks a lot, guys. Looking forward to the update! 

Marco


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 18, 2014)

If I might be frank - you guys are really rising to the top with this (and Tina's legato) - exceptional work. The FF layer on the shorts was always the reason I jumped to another choir library in the past - these new recordings sound wonderful. I can also see the usefulness of the recorded chords - Thanks for 'staying with it' - building value on a previous 'investment'. I hope you find TONS of NEW customers for it.


----------



## Deleted member 8496 (Nov 18, 2014)

This was the main reason i didn't purchase it. Sounds great now though, might have to look into it again


----------



## dinerdog (Nov 18, 2014)

Impressive, it really is a new instrument.


----------



## rJames (Nov 18, 2014)

Two questions. (they sound like stupid questions but I'm really asking)

Is there any introductory price for people who were waiting for an fff layer?

Is this new update the library you get if we were to buy today? I don't see any change to the website which is what makes me wonder.

Ron


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Nov 18, 2014)

Looking at buying this now just for the Staccatos and how they sync to the quantize grid. That will save me a SHIT load of time. Nothing is worse than spending hours making staccato notes sound right. Its probably my least favorite thing to do during the production phase. 

Does any other choir do this that anyone knows of?


Either way I think I will buy this...but on the video you said nothing much was done to the legatos? I thought they were horribly out of pitch? I remember a demo was done demonstrating how bad they were out of pitch and it sounded horrible....was this fixed in previous update?

I also hope there is a sale this Black Friday as $700 is just too much for me at the moment.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Nov 18, 2014)

How does this library compare to 8Dio's Requiem and Liberis, which are the only 2 choir libraries I own, apart from the Kontakt core library? Would be nice to hear from someone who has both.


----------



## RobertTewes (Nov 25, 2014)

When can we expect to see this update in our USER ACCOUNTS?


----------



## rJames (Nov 26, 2014)

yeah, darn was hoping to download this only once. I somehow misread an old 1.2 update as the new lib until I realized that the stacs were off timing and there was not faff layer.

That's why I asked the question above. I hope I don't have to buy an update for 2.0 also.


FWIW I asked my questions here in this thread and directly to support at Cine. (with no response) Jumped at the early Black Friday and now am disappointed until I understand what's actually happening.

I like to write my files to my SSDs once only.


----------



## mk282 (Nov 26, 2014)

You shouldn't be scared to write stuff to an SSD twice. Or even a thousand of times. They can last long enough.


----------



## rJames (Nov 26, 2014)

Its not about how much writing they can take but about "pointers," "files that are not contiguous," and "seek time."

I've been told that operating systems go in and clean that stuff up but I always opt to "be prepared," as my Boy Scout training told me.

I guess I'm still on a spinning disc mentality where files that are not contiguous start adding up to bad performance.

I love updates and hate them. (why couldn't you have just done it right the first time; which is unrealistic, I know)

I like my sample libraries striped contiguously onto the drive for quick(er) playback.


----------



## Symfoniq (Nov 26, 2014)

rJames @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> Its not about how much writing they can take but about "pointers," "files that are not contiguous," and "seek time."
> 
> I guess I'm still on a spinning disc mentality where files that are not contiguous start adding up to bad performance.



These are non-issues on SSDs. In fact, likely as not, the firmware in an SSD will opt _not_ to write blocks contiguously, optimizing instead for level wear on the cells.

And Windows 7/8 will not perform a traditional defragmentation on SSDs, because it isn't recommended or necessary.


----------



## mk282 (Nov 26, 2014)

Non-contiguous files are not a problem for SSDs EXACTLY because their seek times are ridiculously fast compared to regular HDDs. SSDs have no spinning parts so continuity of written data is pretty much irrelevant to them. Just don't worry about it.


----------



## Cinesamples (Nov 30, 2014)

Just an update guys, we have the library back from NI. This week we will be integrating it into our system, and the user areas.

Expect an email with download links in about 1 week.

We'll keep you posted here, and on our Facebook page: www.facebook.com/cinesamples


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Dec 12, 2014)

Playing Voxos 2 for the first time now. Really impressive work.


----------



## rJames (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes. Agreed, very nice.

The manual says that cc2 controls vibrato for Solo Soprano New but it seems to control vowel. What controls vibrato?


----------



## gbar (Dec 13, 2014)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> Playing Voxos 2 for the first time now. Really impressive work.




Must be nice. Having issues with the PC downloader ap. It kept stopping, and then after downloading the first 12 files, it stopped, and when I restarted it, it started all over.

That's a bit distressing when you have a 100GB/month download cap, and it abends after 24+ GB download.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 13, 2014)

Having problems with PC downloader here too.

The downloader stops after each .rar and has to be reinitiated, all the information has to be input again and gives me different weird error messages after each little episode. 

The first .rar I loaded was part06 .rar. It says I'm on part14 now - even though the interface of the downloader says 9/12.

Can anyone tell me exactly how many .rar's there really are?

Thanks,

.


----------



## gbar (Dec 13, 2014)

Jack Weaver @ Sat Dec 13 said:


> Having problems with PC downloader here too.
> 
> The downloader stops after each .rar and has to be reinitiated, all the information has to be input again and gives me different weird error messages after each little episode.
> 
> ...



Looks like the samples are 15 parts, then there is a PC/MAC installer and then the instrument zip.

I gave up and went manual after starting a fresh download with the ap and it abending after part 5. Part 6 was the first one on a list with an underscore_ after the name. Coinkydink?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi gbar,

I have a folder named PC Installer.
Then a MAC installer zip and a PC installer zip.
Then part06.rar through part15.rar

Is this what you had?

Were you able to download parts01-06?

Thanks,

.

edit -
I'm not assuming that there are really 15 parts. The downloader GUI each time said: 1/12, 2/12, 3/12, etc.
My only assumption is that it's screwing up.


----------



## gbar (Dec 13, 2014)

Jack Weaver @ Sat Dec 13 said:


> Hi gbar,
> 
> I have a folder named PC Installer.
> Then a MAC installer zip and a PC installer zip.
> ...



No, strangely I had the opposite problem and was only getting the first 5 before it started acting up.

Looks like you are missing parts 1-5.

I would manually download them to the same folder, then extract and run the install program as Administrator and tell your antivirus it's ok when windows pop up.

That's what I am doing right now, and I am nearly installed.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 13, 2014)

Then there's this:

*I go to the Manual downloads and it says there are 12 downloads - Samples parts 6-15 and a Mac installer and a PC installer.*

Hmmm, all very nice and consistent with what I've now downloaded BUT the installer gives an error message saying:
*
Voxos2_Inst.zip is missing!
Voxos2_Samples.part01.rar is Missing!
Voxos2_Samples.part02.rar is Missing!
Voxos2_Samples.part03.rar is Missing!
Voxos2_Samples.part04.rar is Missing!
Voxos2_Samples.part05.rar is Missing!*

OK, Cinesamples, make up your mind. 

.


----------



## rgames (Dec 13, 2014)

Jack Weaver @ Sat Dec 13 said:


> *I go to the Manual downloads and it says there are 12 downloads - Samples parts 6-15 and a Mac installer and a PC installer.*


I have the exact same problem.

Maybe there's some kind of aversion to guys who lived in Tucson? 

rgames


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi Richard,

Sorry you're having these issues. Let's hope that the nice people at CineSamples quickly notice what's going on. They issue the email with the download announcement on a weekend and also say on their Support site that since it's the Holidays that we can expect a slower than normal response. 

Actually I'm just happy that these computer thingees work at all, ever...

Say Hi to the sun for me. I hope to see it next April or so.

.


----------



## Ah_dziz (Dec 13, 2014)

Holy jeebus!!!! I'm very excited. I've liked the tone and setup of Voxos more that any other choir library I've used but have had issues with it especially with the soloists. Is the soprano the only one that has been overhauled? The alto is pretty much useless as it sounds like it's been auto tuned to death.

Also regarding the installation. Is it an add on update or a completely new download and I should delete the old samples? Furthermore if I do have to delete the old samples do they still have the same names so that old projects will still be able to load Voxos patches using the updated sample data? I'm hoping that if it is a complete self contained download that I won't have to keep the old samples around for legacy projects.

Thanks a bunch
JJ


----------



## rJames (Dec 13, 2014)

I had problems too using the Cinesamples downloader app. Finally had to do the manual download.

One more thing/problem. the cc11 doesn't work on the solo soprano new either. I had to set it up myself.

And the "offset" for the stacs has to be almost all the way to the right to come even close to being on the beat. In the middle made my staccs off by a 16th note.


----------



## gbar (Dec 13, 2014)

Ah_dziz @ Sat Dec 13 said:


> Holy jeebus!!!! I'm very excited. I've liked the tone and setup of Voxos more that any other choir library I've used but have had issues with it especially with the soloists. Is the soprano the only one that has been overhauled? The alto is pretty much useless as it sounds like it's been auto tuned to death.
> 
> Also regarding the installation. Is it an add on update or a completely new download and I should delete the old samples? Furthermore if I do have to delete the old samples do they still have the same names so that old projects will still be able to load Voxos patches using the updated sample data? I'm hoping that if it is a complete self contained download that I won't have to keep the old samples around for legacy projects.
> 
> ...



As near as I can tell (On Windows anyway), you don't really need to remove the old lib from the file system because the new library goes in a new folder name. That being said, you will have to remove the old library and do the add library from the Libraries Pane in Kontakt to access the new instrument, and the old one is not really very useful from the file browser, and I don't know of a way to get them to coexist in the libraries pane, but maybe I am ignorant?


----------



## Ah_dziz (Dec 13, 2014)

I just want to know if I delete the old samples and then load a patch from version 1.2 if I can then point the old patch at the new samples and still load the old patch normally.

JJ


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 14, 2014)

Problems with the downloader here, too. Managed to download all parts manually now (although the links had wrong names (the parts were mixed up - part named one downloaded a totally different part and others, too...) but I downloaded all listed parts one after the other and ran the installer and everything worked.

Thanks for the update!

Marco


----------



## Ah_dziz (Dec 14, 2014)

The downloaded was a no go for me as well. Manual worked fine as always. Installing now.

JJ


----------



## rJames (Dec 15, 2014)

Anyone having trouble getting both VOXOS and VOXOS 2 into the library tab of Kontakt?

It seems that Kontakt will only allow the old lib to be in the library panel. On my system there seems to be some conflict with which samples the one in version of Voxos in the lib panel is looking for.

I decided to keep the old one in there (cause I can't make it work with the new version).


----------



## RobertTewes (Dec 15, 2014)

Once I manually downloaded each of the files and unpacked them with UnRAR loading the new version, VOXOS 2 into the Windows Library Panel went without a hitch. The previous, version 1.2, tab went away as expected and now the "2.0" tab is what appears for me. The new version works so much smoother with extreme dynamic ranges as described. Glad to finally have this generous Update on my rig.


----------



## rJames (Dec 15, 2014)

RobertTewes @ Mon Dec 15 said:


> Once I manually downloaded each of the files and unpacked them with UnRAR loading the new version, VOXOS 2 into the Windows Library Panel went without a hitch. The previous, version 1.2, tab went away as expected and now the "2.0" tab is what appears for me. The new version works so much smoother with extreme dynamic ranges as described. Glad to finally have this generous Update on my rig.



Same thing for me...BUT after I shut down my computer and opened Kontakt again, a dialog came up asking me where the samples were. I pointed to VOXOS 2 and it didn't work. I pointed to VOXOS and it worked but only VOXOS 1 was in my library tab.

Please post again after you shut down and restart your comp.


----------



## RobertTewes (Dec 15, 2014)

I ran it through a restart cycle. Same thing, version 2 present, version 1 gone.
I am running in Windows 7 Ultimate, 64 bit and am using the full KONTAKT 5 program (which similates the Free Player version with Library Tabs) in case any of this is different from your setup. Good luck. Have you tried re-installing?


----------



## rJames (Dec 15, 2014)

On a Mac, Yosemite.

Thanks for the test.

Ron


----------



## Cinesamples (Dec 15, 2014)

rJames: Here's a possible solution to your issue:
1) Completely remove VOXOS from your library tab.
2) Remove/Delete the XML file from this location: Mac OS: Macintosh HD > Library > Application Support > Native Instruments > Service Center
3) Click 'Add library' in the library tab, and select VOXOS 2 folder location.

That should do it!

As always, we're right here at the office ready to answer you questions: [email protected]
Lately we've been responding in a matter of minutes. Customer support is important to us.

I can't promise we'll be as speedy to respond on Vi-Control.

Thanks!

MP


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 15, 2014)

rJames - (others) put in a ticket and these guys get RIGHT BACK. They are the real deal on customer service. Not that it matters but - I have never rec'd a free library from them. just sayin'. :wink: 

Looking forward to this update Mike(s)


----------

